# John Eliot Indian Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

A second edition John Eliot Indian Bible is on sale at Ebay for $175,000.


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2007)

Andrew, it's just money!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

As Cyndi Lauper said, "Money change everything!"


----------

